# Mysis Shrimp



## rileybb (Feb 16, 2007)

my p's go crazy over this and its crazy healthy too 67% protein....you heard of these are these good for them...try them out see what u think


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Never heard of them. Where do you get them? Grocery store? Frozen?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I have try them before!...it ok. Raw shimp seem to work better for my piranha, and it bring out lots of color and it also can help your piranha get healthy.

Does the shrimp look like this?


----------



## rileybb (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah thats what they look like...mine love em they even go across they bottom getting every single last piece.....you get them at a pet store and yes they are frozen....they are way better then blood worms like 10x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, mysis shrimp (_Mysis relicta_) are more nutritious than brine shrimp. They are meatier and have healthy fatty acids. I don't even bother buying brine shrimp anymore.

the only trouble is, they are so small, they are only useful for feeding very small fish. I would think it would be too messy to try and feed large fish frozen cubes of tiny shrimp.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I fed my baby reds a pretty steady diet of this until they were about an inch and a half long.
They loved it.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Yeah, mysis shrimp (_Mysis relicta_) are more nutritious than brine shrimp. They are meatier and have healthy fatty acids. I don't even bother buying brine shrimp anymore.
> 
> the only trouble is, they are so small, they are only useful for feeding very small fish. I would think it would be too messy to try and feed large fish frozen cubes of tiny shrimp.


I agree. I can only see someone using this on bigger fish as an ingrediant to a food DIY.

If u have bigger piranhas from 2-5 inches you could use these krill flats. The kril are all almost an inch long. Which is like feeding mini shrimps whole.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

My 2" elong loves mysis shrimp. I couldn't get him to even touch brine shrimp. It's good for them now that their real small, until they get bigger.


----------

